# teasing the gunners,cont‘d



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 15:34:36 -0700*
Keep in mind, there‘s only two types of people in the world...... Gunners,
and targets   :-
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 12:40 PM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> Shame on me, I am so sorry for casting doubts on the sobriety and
abilities of our ‘friends‘ in the Guns. From now on I shall stand behind
them always. Where it is safest. 
>
> Danny
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 16:39:38 -0600*
> Keep in mind, there‘s only two types of people in the world...... Gunners,
> and targets   :-
Non gunners especially Tango callsigns consider gunners to be a target of
opportunity.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 15:55:51 -0700*
I knew someone would say something like that.. drats...
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 3:39 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> Non gunners especially Tango callsigns consider gunners to be a target
of
> opportunity.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 19:24:14 -0500*
Much like when your Grizzly, with its compatriots, crash the gun line on a
flank...and there‘s all those bullets...just taking up space...
And how neat, some fifteen years ago, admittedly, to have a little "contest"
between the 105‘s shooting Charge 7 at tanks, while off to the side we used
the faster, flatter, oh so much quicker 106 RR...the gunners were at a
disadvantage...they‘d never heard a REAL cannon blast, like ours....
snickering
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 5:55 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> I knew someone would say something like that.. drats...
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Bruce Williams" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 3:39 PM
> Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
>
>
> > Non gunners especially Tango callsigns consider gunners to be a target
> of
> > opportunity.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:03:33 EST*
I know this will open up one big ole can of worms....I shudder to ask, what‘s 
a Tango call sign?  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:12:00 -0500*
A zipperhead in a steel target that attracts the TOW...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 8:03 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> I know this will open up one big ole can of worms....I shudder to ask,
what‘s
> a Tango call sign?  
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 19:17:15 -0600*
on 25/2/01 19:03,  CoastDanny@aol.com at CoastDanny@aol.com wrote:
> I know this will open up one big ole can of worms....I shudder to ask, what‘s
> a Tango call sign?  
Armoured atts.... namely tanks but includes the cougar as well ..
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:16:33 EST*
But isn‘t a zipper head a target for EVERYONE?  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:21:01 -0500*
Damnit all....you DO have a point there...but nailing the Service Corps
remains a priority...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 8:16 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> But isn‘t a zipper head a target for EVERYONE?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:30:39 EST*
Uh oh, John, "INCOMING!"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 19:36:08 -0600*
> I know this will open up one big ole can of worms....I shudder to ask,
what‘s
> a Tango call sign?  
No controversy. Actually part of radio voice procedure. Since all units use
similar numerical callsigns e.g.
9 = C.O.
1 = A coy/sqn/bty with platoon/troops numbered 11, 12, 13 etc, the O.C.
being 19
 2 = B
  etc.
When on the same net this can be confusing so a letter is added in front of
the callsign.
T = armour
I = Infantry if 2 Bn involved, one would be J
G= artillery
S= service bn
etc
So naturally armour gets referred to as Tango callsigns, arty as Golf call
signs, etc.
Just to confuse things there are also appointment titles to refer to
individuals in a unit/HQ. e.g.
Sunray = commander
Sunray Minor = 2 i/c
Shelldrake = arty rep
Foxhound = infantry rep
Ironsides = armour rep
Pronto = signals rep
Starlight = medical rep
and a host of others.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 19:38:28 -0600*
> A zipperhead in a steel target that attracts the TOW...
>
> John
When a tank and a TOW fire at each other simultaneously, the tank round
always hits first.
Bruce
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:42:17 EST*
NOW ya did it John, too far.  So much for my offer to let you sit on my deck 
and watch the sunset when Don and Anne come down. Stay up there and freeze. :
thanks for the Tango info.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:44:36 EST*
Just to clarify, I did know most of those but thanks :  I was just used to 
using the reference "What did the zipperheads forget to bring this time? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:45:26 EST*
Bruce, that is assuming the tank round was aimed accurately, for a change.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 21:01:17 -0500*
Well, damn, I knew that...but on the other hand, they tend to blow up
dirt...and TOW‘s tend to blow up tankers...But damnit Bruce...you know that
too...because infantry sits in the weeds, and waits til the turret‘s in the
wrong direction as usual, you‘ll dry‘ly admit
And tanks have this bad characteristic...called motion...which is the first
thing that attracts the eye...
TOW emplacements try not to move  that mount is heavy!likewise the
106...but will try not to enhance your education further, theres a few
things we‘d like secret...like throwing two rounds up your keister..the
signature infantry double tapnot to worry, you‘d not appreciate it, blown
apart like that the 2.5 seconds would not matter, to you at least...
Alas, TOW eliminated the second shot, but your surviving the fist one was
minimilised...and sohandythat those Gunners had that fake "blast shield"
pitifully defending the men....
Great talking to you Bruce!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 8:38 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
>
> > A zipperhead in a steel target that attracts the TOW...
> >
> > John
>
> When a tank and a TOW fire at each other simultaneously, the tank round
> always hits first.
>
> Bruce
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:32:41 -0700*
A polite word for a zipperhead
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 6:03 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> I know this will open up one big ole can of worms....I shudder to ask,
what‘s
> a Tango call sign?  
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Feb 2001 08:04:17 -0700*
Tank.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 6:03 PM
Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> I know this will open up one big ole can of worms....I shudder to ask,
what‘s
> a Tango call sign?  
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Feb 2001 08:41:09 -0700*
yes - but they have to see the guns - the guns don‘t have to see the tankers
-
> -----Original Message-----
> From:The MacFarlanes‘ [SMTP:desrtrat@amug.org]
> Sent:Sunday, February 25, 2001 3:56 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> 
> I knew someone would say something like that.. drats...
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Bruce Williams" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 3:39 PM
> Subject: Re: teasing the gunners,cont‘d
> 
> 
> > Non gunners especially Tango callsigns consider gunners to be a target
> of
> > opportunity.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

